# Wet floors in front of hot panels.



## Bobbyj (Jan 22, 2007)

The guy with the ladder in the pool was a moron. This guy's got to be some kind of joke. If it's not, he deserves what he gets. Thin the herd baby, thin the herd!!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Someone sent me an email not too long ago with 5 or 6 pic like this of various trades-of course this was my favorite:laughing: ! Actually the plumber one was even funnier-I'll have to look and see if I can find it!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure this is any better.


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

http://dwg.ru/bsk/
collection photography like afore-cited


----------



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

I like the volunteer lightning-rod ...


----------

